# Adoption week, Please email this morning, tell them how easy it is in UK (not)



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
I have just been watching this morning and there was a baby age 18mths named Joseph with a syndrome of sorts, he had been fostered from 10 weeks and before this had a liver transplant. It was heartbreaking watching this cute loving little child with his foster parents, I,m sure he would of been adopted when he was tiny even with his disabilities,if it were not for the SS in this country being so particular.

I would like all you who have adopted/tried to adopt to email this morning and tell them how difficult it is to adopt in this country with the criteria you have to meet and the political correctness gone mad. 
I have not tried to adopt, but have tried to foster babies 0 to3 and got refused before being accessed. I believe because the bedroom i was going to sleep this little mite in was downstairs and only big enough to put in a cotbed   a nursery size wardrobe and a normal size chest of draws, i have a very good baby alarm and my stairs and this bedroom are both in the lounge area. It was always good enough for my own babies and we even had 2 in there at one time, one in a normal size cot the other in a toddler bed.
xx
Karen BC


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Baby crazy

i've had a friend go through similar and it really is heart breaking Especially when there are literally posters up with childrens faces in their local swimming baths advertising for parents wanted

Calypso

x


----------

